# website feedback



## egidio (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm Egidio from Italy, I'm new here =) I just wanted to ask you guys if this website is legit or if any of you had an actual exeprience with them, as I wanted to make an order from them: laser cast bullets

thank you so much =)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello,

I'm going to move this to the Reloading sub-forum, as I think there might be more people who use cast bullets in that forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks legit on the site. They are in Texas. And, they have a banner for a local gunstore chain in Houston (I think they have like 4 stores around Houston). So, they may be associated with that business (same owner maybe?)


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome. Yes they are a legit company but I've never used them.If you get no more replies here search the reloading sub-forum at 1911Forum - Powered by vBulletin for info on them and other cast bullet makers. There are quite a few that are very heavy into reloading and have a vast knowledge of reloading.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They once sent me some samples to test and review for a magazine.

The bullets I received were quite well-made, and did everything that they were supposed to do.


----------

